# [ssh] clôturer session "graphique"

## chris972

Bonjour,

Le titre n'est sans doute pas idéalement choisi.

J'"administre" à distance quelques machines (physiques ou virtuelles), 

qui ont à priori comme point commun de ne pas avoir X qui tourne.

Je m'y connecte par un ssh -Y pour déporter l'affichage graphique.

Depuis un moment j'ai constaté que je devais à chaque fois terminer ma 

session ssh par un CTRL+C après l'exit.

J'ai décidé d'y regarder d'un peu plus près, et je me rends 

compte que :

1) le problème ne se pose que lorsque j'ai lancé une appli graphique 

pendant ma session ssh.

2) c'est à cause d'un processus sshd: chris@notty qui reste là "en 

suspend". Si je le tue, la connexion ssh se ferme/termine bien côté 

client.

J'ai un peu googlé sur le sujet, sans vraiment trouver comment faire en 

sorte de ne plus subir ce petit désagrément, certes non pas vital, mais 

fatiguant à la longue.

Je poursuis mes recherches, mais si l'un de vous connaît l'astuce...

Merci d'avance.

Edit après nouvelles recherches :

Je suis manifestement loin d'être le seul dans ce cas :

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=639647

https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/75330

http://fixunix.com/networking/556601-ssh-x-how-force-termination.html

et manifestement, ça vient de dbus-launch

Mais malheureusement, je ne trouve pas de solution dans ces liens.

----------

## Ey

Tu peux toujours tuer dbus au logout.

Genre un killall -u [ton user] dbus-daemon dans le script de logout du shell.

----------

